# Extract single voice score in Cubase Score 10.5?



## ProtectedRights (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi guys,

I have a chamber orchestra arrangement in Cubase, and I have done a full score with nice formattings and dynamics. Now I don't see how I can extract a single voice score from this. Is it not possible in Cubase Score?

Thanks for any tips!


----------

